# They're all lucky to be alive



## Grouchy old man (Nov 22, 2013)

Check out this idiot when the tree falls into the primaries and they go and try to push it back up.


----------



## griffonks (Nov 22, 2013)

How can anyone be that stupid? The cutter had no idea what he was doing, or how dangerous it was. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 22, 2013)

Great fail vid. That incorporates many of my favorite elements in a failed tree felling vid. Morons, aluminum ladder, new chainsaw, power lines. I can only guess the ropes suddenly seemed like a good idea, so they used the aluminum ladder to tie them in? Dunno... No Fear, that's for sure...


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 23, 2013)

They sound like nice people, but that never kept anyone from getting killed by stupidity.


----------



## Grouchy old man (Nov 23, 2013)

Those are 13kv primaries. It's a miracle that the tree didn't become energized and electrocute anyone who came near it. They do sound like nice people and if they had any idea what they walked away from they should be going to church every day and thanking the Lord.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Nov 23, 2013)

As each frame of video ticked by, I was expecting the noise... You know BBBBBFFFTTTT!


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2013)

The only thing that saved them was evidently the tree was so dry that it had little conductivity. I say little because it had to have some. Trees I have seen in a three phase arc then start sending blue fireballs up and down the lines until the limb burns clear or the substation blows at the distribution transformer. If it was an employee they would have been fired not necessarily for getting it in the lines but for attempting to push it after initial contact. Of course in this case they would be fired for also getting it in the lines as no rope was used.


----------



## mic687 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well every one knows the the tree will always fall the direction of the face cut regardless of its lean or directional limb weight as long as the back cut is angled from above down toward the face cut, that must be what he did wrong. Upon second review I see that had he hired any good tree service they would have set a pull line with a big shot pre-tensioned the line with a rope puller,used the proper saw so it doesn't look like angry beavers took it down,and wedged the back cut that tree would be on the ground in 10 minutes and all cleaned up in 30 with no need for the power company or pants down spanking in the supermarket humiliation. That's just my cold eye appraisal.


----------



## SecondGenMonkey (Nov 26, 2013)

Holy.... at 15 I knew better than to do ANYTHING grandpa did.

Seriously, who sold that man a chainsaw?

Also, they won't always fall in the direction of a normal face cut, I know that from an idiot move I made thinking as much. Lucky me it just grabbed my bar nice and tight and we managed to pull/wedge it over in the right direction.

Sent from a thing using a program


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 26, 2013)

I'd call that guy a moron, but that'd be a putdown to all the morons out there.


----------



## Zale (Nov 27, 2013)

wow


----------



## woodguy105 (Dec 19, 2013)

You knew this was going south right from the get go.


----------



## Slade McCuiston (Jan 14, 2014)

I am not a professional. I cut trees to heat the house with. I will not cut trees that are near power lines unless they are _very_ under the lines. I would not need heat if I were to die. This video shows a good way to complete said death.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 14, 2014)

I was more worried about the street behind. It's bad enough to kill yourself with a stupid idea, but dropping that into traffic on a busy street.....


----------



## 009L (Jun 30, 2016)

GrassGuerilla said:


> As each frame of video ticked by, I was expecting the noise... You know BBBBBFFFTTTT!



Lmao!

I've never seen that sound spelled-out before, but by god I recognized it....still laughing!

BBBBFFFTTTT!


----------



## MattG (Jun 30, 2016)

I guess when he says at the very start of the clip "should be fun" says it all really.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Jul 3, 2016)

"It didn't make any sense for it to fall this way."


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow! Get that chainsaw outa that mans hand,STAT!


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## USMC615 (Jul 5, 2016)

Jeez...immediately spay and neuter the whole damn crew!!


----------



## murphy4trees (Aug 28, 2016)

MOm said "they shouldn't be there"... most sense of them all!


----------

